# Salt Fork-7/12/19



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

My father and I fished on Friday from 2:30-6:30 PM for Crappie. We were fishing in smaller SKI zone near the camp ground. The lake was high and muddy but the bite was on. We were fishing in 14' of water and fishing deep(10-12') from bottom. We caught approx 50 Crappie and kept 21. Most were between 10-12". I released one that was 15". I figured it deserved a better fate then a frying pan. We never moved once in 4hrs. Photos attached.


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Thanks for the report BABS! Glad you guys were able to get into a mess. The thermocline was right at 12’ when I was there.


----------



## Dragline (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats some nice work there..


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Which SKI zone is the small one?


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

BuckeyeCrappie1965 said:


> Which SKI zone is the small one?


The one right past the campers boat launch and campers beach


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks, hoping to get there to chase some Crappie on Monday.


----------



## BABS (Feb 4, 2005)

Well I fished the lake with my buddy from 3-7PM for some Crappie on 7/26/19. We caught approx 40 fish and kept 15 in the 10-12" range. We were fishing in 15-16' and all were at 8-11' deep.


----------

